# How much did you buy your horse for?



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

I paid $2000 for Skeeter (yes I know my profile name is spelt wrong..and i feel really stupid about it LOL)
He Is a 16.1 had throughbred. Had been trained as a 2 year old to race.. but was wayyyy to slow. He pretty much was just in a field untill I bought him at 6. 
I bought him to do hunters/jumpers, he is also really nice on the flat


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

We bought rena for 20,000-25,000, shes a dressage horse, honoverian/throughbred


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Being that I do not normally by my prospects it is more of mute point.

However this is one that I got as a 2yo.
Although I will not say what I paid I will post her pedigree and as you can see she was not cheap. Which did not include any training. 

With Thanks Quarter Horse

Also keep in mind that this mare has paid for her self already. Good mares will more then pay for them selves over time.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I paid $40,000,000.00 for my horse. I had to sell a kidney and liver to afford that on the black market, but it was all worth it. I might sell an ovary? Maybe?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

ridergirl-  Can't imagine paying that much! Wow! But Rena is absolutely stunning  and extremely talented from what I understand. FEI Juniors, right?

MIEventer- you must have some deep pockets. And who needs an extra kidney anyway? (Actually I do...mine are diseased :S)

Anyway,

Ginisee 18 yr old OTTB- $1,000. She was 10 at the time and honestly wayyyy overpriced for her experience and condition. But I do not regret it at all. Best horse I have ever owned

Uma 7 yr old 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire (AWB)- free. She was a trade from my first horse to her when she was a 10 month old. So glad I traded! Even though I loved my old horse 

Demi 7 yr old TB- free. She was a give-away on another forum. Greatest give-away ever!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't pay anything. Oakey was a gift from a hay customer. I'll have to post the story some time.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought Scout for $500 with free tack last spring. He's an 8 year old pony cross, saddle-broke but not much more at the time. He needed a lot of TLC, and some "fetchin' up" in the training department, but he's a real sweetie and very willing to please, and has a tremendous work ethic. Conformationally, he's nothing really special, and he has his faults, but he does get lots of compliments for being cute! He's learning to be a good all around trail/pleasure horse with some concentration in classical dressage.Yeah... we'll see where we land there. :lol:


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Tyler said:


> I didn't pay anything. Oakey was a gift from a hay customer. I'll have to post the story some time.


Sorry to double post, but... DO TELL!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

My current horse was originally selling for $40,000. My family talked them down and we bought him for $38,000. He does dressage and some jumping. Bought him as a 4yo 16.3 SWB gelding, now he is 5yo and 17+h.

My first horse was originally selling for $35,000 and we talked it down to $32,000. He was an eventing horse, but I don't event so I did dressage and jumping with him. Bought him as an 8yo KWPN DWB 16.1 gelding, when he died he was 10yo.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Here's the story! 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/how-i-got-my-horse-oakey-47833/#post551719


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought Hershey for $6,000. He had been off the track for a year and a half and had been retrained for about three months, could jump small cross rails and was getting more under control on the flat. In todays market I could get a horse like him for much cheaper, but this was before the resession.


----------



## heyycutter (Sep 26, 2009)

cutter was 3600 and that included really nice tack and blankets

he was trained in eventing


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Patch was £50 back when Ireland was in the pound

and Phoebe was 1000Euro lol big price difference there


----------



## BlueJayWay (Feb 8, 2010)

We got Alibi cheap at 2,800 since the hay prices were bad. He was originally 14,000 I say what a good deal. =]


----------



## jiblethead (Dec 14, 2009)

Havana was $500. Waay overpriced. She should have been free...(she was abused/neglected) Bought her from the abuser himself :/ She doesn't do anything, but I think she's trained to ride (don't know how well coming from there) She's 1/2 QH 1/2 Paint. But I just usually say Paint 
Shelly...well I don't know. We've had her so long. Ever since I can remember. Probably not very much I imagine...


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL i got the cheap ponies! romeo- $800 greenie...he had been tacked an ridden in einglish an western an had been rode bareback in the pasture but he was an idiot an didnt know a darn thing. he is now a western trail horses and has a LOT more manners lol

My second horse was free...owner thought she was crazy...she loves me lol shes a full blood arab too lol


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Buzz - KWPN bay gelding, 16hh 15yo, eventer. Free.

Chrome - APHA cremello gelding, 14.3hh 7yo, western pleasure broke and shown. Free.

Buttercup - Welsh cross pony mare, 13.3hh 10yo, all-rounder, therapeutic riding pony, been to Special Olympics. Free.

I've been very fortunate to get all my horses for free. Right time, right place. All of them are completely sound (thank God) and exceptional horses.


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

LMFAO MIEventer 

xD 


This is really interesting guys, keep em coming !


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

I bought Ice for 500 dollars plus the cost of care for a month while he stayed on the property and that amounted out to about 700 dollars. It was a very nice 700 dollars, I actually expected to have to do more to him since he was an OTTB than just fatten him up and refresh his breaks.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

haha well I certainly don't have deep enough pockets to go out and pay $40k for a horse. Dressage, well riding in general, comes under the hobby section for me. As much as it is a lifestyle, I just cannot justify spending that amount of money on an animal, that can easily slip in the paddock the day after I bring it home and break it's leg.

Hence I prefer to take on the green/issue types and work them up. I get so much more satisfaction doing it like this. Of course I can pick a good type when I do this, I won't go out and buy a total dud, I've never had a horse that couldn't move and reach at least elementary before i sell them on.
The most I've paid for a horse thus far is AU$4000.

However, in saying that I am currently looking for something new to get myself competing at higher levels with a little more natural talent, so my budget has jumped quite considerably. But at this stage, I will not consider anything over AU$10k, unless if is well performed and I know the owner.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

All of my horses virtually my entire life have been free. My grandpa bred Arabians, so I just always had a horse. I was given Ramar's Gold when I was born (reg. Half-Arabian), and he died when I was 7. I was given Sunrae Playboy (unreg. Arabian) when he was born (I was 7) and I had him until I was 19 (rehomed due to lamanitis). My uncle gave me Atom Zena to train when I was 14, and then he died so I kept both her and her filly SA Zierra (both unreg. Arabians) until I was 19, upon which I rehomed Atom Zena due to a leg injury. 

I still own SA Zierra. Last year me and Shay-la sold an unreg. Arabian mare that we purchased for $500 as a rehab project (got $1000 for her). And then I bought Jynx last spring for $800 and she was a virtually unbroken 2 year old unreg. Paint.

I could not imagine ever spending more then a couple thousand on a horse. I am looking at barrel racing, and considering purchasing a good barrel prospect as a yearling, and I'd spend a couple thousand and that's about it. I also dislike a lot of showing and love the trails, so a good trail horse never needs to be more then a couple hundred to start. :lol:


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I paid $1800 as a 6 month old but didn't pick him up till later after he was healed from being gelded, he was around 8 months and registered.

I paid $600 for Sonata and I am sending in her registration papers myself so thats another $100+


----------



## RevelGirl (Feb 14, 2010)

Well, I don't know why you needed to know, but I paid $1500 for a 4 yr old draft/walker cross. He has a great warmblood look for a beer price tag, you know?been lots of fun. I love that he's an all american mutt in my hoyty toyty dressage barn.


----------



## CopperPennyPony (Feb 14, 2010)

My horse Tex was free. He had been badly abused to the point where he didn't trust people anymore. An elderly gentleman purchased him and while he loved him dearly, he was afraid to ride him. So he decided to give him away to a good home that would take good care of him. Hence my boyfriend's mother took him in and trained him not to fear people any longer. Before you couldn't even stand next to him, now he just is a little head shy. After she worked with him for many years I became his primary rider and so we consider him to be mine. He is the greatest horse I have ever ridden.


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

Freddy's owner originally picked him up for $1800. He had been injured on the track and ended up being sold to a barn that proceeded to neglect him. When he walked off the trailer in Saskatoon, he was emaciated, skittish, and his legs were so screwed up that he was thought to only ever walk and _maybe_ trot lightly under saddle.

Last year, at a _jumper_ show, somebody offered to buy him for $10000.
She said no.


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I was given Java for free. His owners were going to sell him and a bunch of other horses to slaughter so I was just given him. He doesn't really do anything yet. I'm just working on getting him fattened up, but he has been ridden western by me a few times.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

For Champ I payed $1853 CAN(We had to take some vet bills off of it) He was WAY overpriced he was unbroke, skinny, and a little spooky. We now do low key reining and WP.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

We didn't pay a cent for our horses. The Palominos were going to get a bullet in their heads, Sam was starving to death, and Pro was given to me instead of going to the factory. We did however pay a small stud fee for the baby. When I finally do buy a horse It will not be cheap (I'm saving up, and I've already got my wish list!!)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I bought Ricci at 15 for $5500. She has oodles and oodles of points from Paint shows and she has a ton of Pinto points too. She was shown WP for a few years, almost always placed top 3. She is now almost 18.

I got Gracie for free from a friend. =]


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

8,000 bucks for Mickey, but around halfway through paying for him the barn owner reduced his price to 6,000. He's a 12 year old Appendix Gelding and he's a nervous nelly, but other than that he's a charm and he's super affectionate and he has great conformation.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Finn, my 3/4 Shire colt, was $750 as a two month old. He doesn't do anything right now, just a baby. I've fantasized off and on about learning more and taking lessons for low level dressage someday, depending on how Finn matures I might decide to go for it. Doubtful though, he'll probably just be my next trail horse, which is what I intended when I purchased him 8)

Freyja, Finn's 1/2 Shire 1/2 Paint mother, was thrown in free when I bought Finn because the breeder didn't want to feed and vet them both until Finn was weaned and I asked to have her. She is also bred back to the same stallion so I guess you could call her in utero free too. She was not broke when I got her but she's so laid back it was nothing to get her riding, but as of right now she's probably only had a total of 20 hours on her back. She has very nice gaits and if I can ever get her consistently sound on her feet she will be my personal trail horse, or my son's horse when he outgrows his pony.

Claymore, my gelding (the one on my avatar), is a real mish mash, he's 1/4 Paint, 1/4 Clydesdale, and 1/2 Appy. He was bred and raised by the same breeder as Freyja and Finn, but belonged to the breeder's uncle. He was $2,600 (she was asking $3,500 but I said I'd only pay that if he was gelded, I had no interest in a stallion. She gave me the $2,600 price, and then the uncle ended up having Claymore gelded before he came out here anyways. Yay) He's supposed to be fantastic under harness and the uncle had exhibited him in a few parades and driving competitions, but I've never had him hitched yet, no buggy here. He's very good under saddle and while still a little green, he was clearly started right and is extremely responsive. Though he is still spooky on trails away from the farm. He's my fiance's trail horse. 

I also paid $900 dollars to have the three of them transported halfway across the country to me by a professional hauler, and frankly got a steal on that considering how high gas prices were at the time.

My son's 9 year old pony Misty is probably the best $750 ever spent. I had counted on paying much more for a pony as good as she is. There are free or cheap ponies everywhere right now and I sifted through a LOT of them trying to find the right pony for my son. I also looked at quite a few that had much higher price tags - finding the RIGHT horse was the main concern. My son has autism and can be excitable, so I needed a pony that was level headed and not inclined to be spooky, but I also wanted a pony that would challenge my son and give him the chance to improve his riding instead of just doing everything he told her. I've found all that and more in this perfect little pony, I wouldn't trade or sell her for anything in the world. I got her just up the road from me from a 9 year old girl that had grown up with her and then outgrew her.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

My Percheron cost me $2800.00 when he was 2.


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

My first pony was free. She was actually dad's work pony that he used to plow the fields.

Second horse was $1,000. He was a beautiful palamino Saddlebred that the owner of the barn I used to work at had. Nobody else in the barn could ride him, and he was terribly scared of men. My dad sold him without telling me to a farmer down the road while I was having some medical problems. Talk about being p'd off!

3rd & 4th were bought together for $1800. A spotted mare and a spotted gelding. Great horses. I ended up having to rehome them when I moved to where I am now.

5th was Ty. He was a high strung show horse which I got for $200. I couldn't use him for trails. He was fine when he was by himself, but if there were other people and horses around, he went absolutely nuts. Not to mention his general spookiness. I traded him in on Rosie and gave the lady an additional $800. She was asking $1200 for her. Overpriced, considering where I bought her from, but she is exactly what I wanted and needed considering my list of injuries from last year. Not to mention the baby that is coming later. A 2 for 1 deal...that I didn't know about when I bought her. I haven't found anything that spooks her. She's gentle, level headed, and the perfect trail horse for me. If push had come to shove, I probably would have paid the full $1200 for her. She's definitely worth a lot more than that to me.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

i paid $400 for Charlie and his dam. they were rescued from slaughter and i bought them from the guy who rescued them.
Charlies only 3 but hes already won 5 championships in show and cattle work. plus hes my competitive trail horse. hes great


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm...let me think.

Lillie-QH yearling,I purchased for $300.

Lyric- QH weanling, they wanted $300 for her, but in the end, I help halter break a couple of her other weanlings and she sent back $50 of my money. So I only paid $250.

Comanche- 8 yr old QH mare that is with foal. They wanted $650 for her. I paid $200 and will be breaking a two yr old of theirs this spring in exchange for the rest.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Pay? I don't pay for horses  Whoops, sorry I did spend $400 on a Belgian stud once when I was depressed -- I thought a horse would fix my problems. Yikes! I sold him two months later.

Other than that mistake, I don't pay for horses, dogs, cats, rats, gerbils, etc. etc. etc. All are rescues for one reason or another and all have been great! I don't even pay adoption fees. I've even had them delivered for free.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I paid $275 for Piper at an auction.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Dang I wish I had more than 1000 dollars to spend on a horse! lol
Here is my list
Romeo- I bought him for $850. He hadn't been ridden for a year-2. He was just a trail horse. But he is unspookable. We probably paid to much for him when we bought him

PintoBean-My dad traded a 4-wheeler for him, but was originally for $400. He was "Trained" but he bucks BAD... and he hasn't honestly been ridden much since he bucked Dad off.

Cecil,Kodee, and Demi- They were a package deal, got all 3 of them for $250. Cecil-He is a 2 time state Champ barrel racer (Well, he was in his day) Kodee is just a pony to throw the kids on, and Demi is not trained at all except for a little bit of Halter (Like leading... Not showing.)


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

I have this project horse addiction. Mostly because I can't afford to buy a horse who's already trained, so I like to get prospects.

I've acquired several free horses, who were trained up and/or rehabbed, to go into loving forever homes. These were never show quality, they just needed some fixing up mentally or physically and they were great.

I have Cowboy who was bought as a gangly mess for $1,000. He's a great show horse now, and he'll never be sold.

Turd was bought for $1,500. Looking to show her up and sell her next year.

Tuff was bought injured and lame for $250 at an auction. He's sound and there's no more wound. He'll probably stay around here for a long, long time. His mind is just superb and he's so quiet and easy going. He's going to make one great show horse.

Rizer, the mini colt, was $300. His mom was $800 (she's worth more than that, tbh).


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

NorthernMama said:


> Pay? I don't pay for horses  Whoops, sorry I did spend $400 on a Belgian stud once when I was depressed -- I thought a horse would fix my problems. Yikes! I sold him two months later.
> 
> Other than that mistake, I don't pay for horses, dogs, cats, rats, gerbils, etc. etc. etc. All are rescues for one reason or another and all have been great! I don't even pay adoption fees. I've even had them delivered for free.


There is no such thing as a free horse.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Solon said:


> There is no such thing as a free horse.


Haha, here here. My "free" mare has cost me more in vet bills and trying to get her healthy than any other horse I've ever had.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

All the _free_ horses I've seen go through our barn cost way more than my horse!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Sketter said:


> I paid $2000 for Skeeter (*yes I know my profile name is spelt wrong..and i feel really stupid about it LOL)*
> He Is a 16.1 had throughbred. Had been trained as a 2 year old to race.. but was wayyyy to slow. He pretty much was just in a field untill I bought him at 6.
> I bought him to do hunters/jumpers, he is also really nice on the flat


Sketter/Skeeter, that is _so _something I would do! Thanks for the chuckle!:wink:


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> I paid $40,000,000.00 for my horse. I had to sell a kidney and liver to afford that on the black market, but it was all worth it. I might sell an ovary? Maybe?


Priceless! LOL!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

Let's see. I've only owned three horses, however I should own the two I show. The owner pays nothing for them. I digress.

T.J. - Free. He's quite old, but I love my big boy. He was a gift from my 4-H Horse Project leader when they lost the land he was living on. He was a lesson horse/trick horse/trail horse/show horse. Been there, Done that kinda boy. I love him! 

Cloud- Free. Was my dad's, gifted to me in my parents divorce. Lol. She's a trail horse. She hasn't been ridden in a while though.

Ember- $600. I had to scrimp and scratch to get the money for her. Right now she's in training. She is going to be a show/trail horse. I plan on making her an all around horse. Broodmare eventually, but I bought her as a prospect. I like picking prospects. I don't plan on doing well in the big shows, because my name isn't out there, and its all politics here.  But, I digress.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

I got Millie for £2500 Irish pounds...so that would be like €3100? And that in turn would be...uhm...$4300? Something like that anyway. 
She is a connemara, was 7 years old, showjumper when I got her. Along with the cosr of buying her, she also cost us quite a lot in vet bills!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Indyhorse said:


> Haha, here here. My "free" mare has cost me more in vet bills and trying to get her healthy than any other horse I've ever had.



That sucks! My three have only cost me the normal upkeep of horses, despite being free. All are sound, sane and happy.


----------



## Ariat164 (Nov 27, 2009)

BlueJayWay said:


> We got Alibi cheap at 2,800 since the hay prices were bad. He was originally 14,000 I say what a good deal. =]


 lol my Ari was origionaly 15,000 but we only paid 2500 for him. i payed the same for my other horse Gem. they are both national show horses Ariat is 3 and Gem is 16


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Solon said:


> There is no such thing as a free horse.


I have indeed been very lucky. But I was also careful to be aware of what I was taking in. Knock on wood, my horses haven't cost me more than $1000 in vet bills in the last 3 years. Possibly another $400 in extra products and LOTS of time, patience and perserverance. I agree that anyone taking in a "free" horse must be prepared for expenses elsewhere. It is unusual, I think, to be as fortunate as I. Except for one, my rescues weren't abused or neglected though. They just couldn't make it on the track, but are fine for my purposes.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> That sucks! My three have only cost me the normal upkeep of horses, despite being free. All are sound, sane and happy.


It does, but I honestly don't mind all THAT much, I knew she was unsound when I asked to have her, in fact that is WHY I asked to have her, she was in such bad shape and I knew the breeder couldn't/wouldn't provide. I'm just thankful she didn't charge me for her, because I probably would have paid it, I felt so bad for the poor thing. She's in good weight now, but still not consistently sound on her feet. Time, time time, but she's a good mare and deserves it.


----------



## Maire995 (Jan 23, 2010)

I bought my first pony midgie for 500 euro
my secound twinkle for 2000 euro she was an amazing pony who was incredibly talented we sold her for 3000
i paid 3000 for my current pony silver and he is for sale from anything from 2000-10000!
i am getting a loan pony for free and plaining to spend 2000-6000 on a new top class jumping,crosscountry,hunting,dressage/allrounder with super showjumping talents!


----------



## sehrlieb (Dec 15, 2009)

My current little guy (2 1/2 year old arabian gelding) was priced at 40K as a weanling. And I paid nothing for him as a yearling! He has no issues, health or otherwise, and is unbelievably adorable. He just didn't live up to his big time trotting pedigree!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

sehrlieb said:


> My current little guy (2 1/2 year old arabian gelding) was priced at 40K as a weanling. And I paid nothing for him as a yearling! He has no issues, health or otherwise, and is unbelievably adorable. He just didn't live up to his big time trotting pedigree!


I've never been a big arabian fan, but he's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Hm.. I got Romeo. For 3200, he was drive broke, english and western broke, and a perfect trail horse. Spookless. :3 I luv him. He was originally 3800. :3


----------



## Spirithorse (Jun 21, 2007)

Rango- appy/foxtrotter gelding, trained in team penning, excellent in the arena and trails, $1200. Passed away one year ago today  He was almost 24.

Aramis- hanoverian gelding, 8 years old, owner wanted to sell him for $40,000 but due to his behavior she was going to put him down. Cost me the price of gas to go get him, which was $600. A phenominal horse!!


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I paid 1000.00 bucks for scooby two year old not broke but started. Willow I broke two other colts in trade for her - registered paint mare. She will be three in spring, Shiloh i paid 185.00 non registered cutting bred mare - as a weanling. She's a sweetheart so quiet and just happy to get a scratch when your out there. And my new project I also bought as a Weanling. Paid 175.00 for him registered solid bay Paint stud colt - who will be gelded this spring!


----------



## angie22d (Jul 10, 2009)

my thoroughbred was given to be because the last owner was going to put her down


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Why was she going to be put down?


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

My first 2 horses we bought as a pair for $1500. It WAS $1200, but then I started training one of them before the deal was final and they upped it to $1500 because she was "green broke" and could get more from someone else...didn't matter that I had been the one to do the work? 

We bought a 2 year old Welsh Pony for $500, kept him 3 years to train and put miles on and sold for $800.

My latest is a Clydesdale/Thoroughbred filly, bought her for $800 as a yearling and I still think I got a HECK of a deal.


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

brought my first horse for $500 (in aus) she was a TBx Percheron and 4yr old.
been froken for 2 and a half years...

and i traded her for the horse i have now, who is a three yr old reg qh filly, green broken at time...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

When I buy Zeus (leasing him now), It'll be for 5,000.
Not bad for how talented he is as a jumper. (He was competing at 4' and believe he may have been schooling higher.) And he's coming along really nicely in dressage. Not to mention his adorable in your pocket personality and impeccable ground manners. I love my boy, so glad I found him.
:]

The only other horse I was gonna buy was going to be for 6,000. He was 6, winning at hunter shows, and a great prospect. Probably a bit overpriced though seeing as he wasn't showing any rated shows, but I absolutely loved him.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Robbie was up for sale in BC for $25,000. The lady who owned him then fell ill and needed to sell him quickly, so she contacted my trainer (they are friends) and sold Robbie to her for $10,000. Which is pretty freaking good since he was worth 25. 
So my trainer trailered him over to Alberta and by the time we bought him, he was priced at $13,500 with the trailering fees + training, etc. So I think we got him for a really good deal. :] :] Especially now that the insurance company valued him at $40,000.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

our First horse Baby was originally 250$ but my stepdad fixed their heat. so his labor made her free!!! she was just a 6 year old pasture ornament. and never been ridden but was so laid back it only took a couple of weeks to break her. and is now being used as a trail horse

then we got a Package deal on a mare and gelding both for free. the mare was sane and healthy. however the gelding was crazy and dangerous so we had to give him a way to a man who has now broken him. the mare had been ridden and beaten. but now she is a wonderful trail horse! and her name is Carmen

Next was a little paint, Kitty. that was being starved, in a pen with no grass or hay or feed or even water. i paid 100$'s for him to get him out of that mess he was in. and now he is my little brother's horse. 

Next was a big TWH (not mine but lives at our pasture!) that the people paid 250$'s for and he was originally 400. he is also a trail horse.

next is a appaloosa mare that is pregnant. ( i wanted the baby and another girl wanted the mare) so we split the price that was originally 350 and i talked them down to 250 so we each paid 125 and i am still waiting for my foal to make it's appearance! lol


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I got my first horse when I was 13 years old. I actually won him. Here in Minnesota 4H has a statewide essay competition every year open to all 4Hers from age 8 to 18. The prize for this essay is a paint weanling. The year I entered there were over 300 essays. I had been taking lessons and it was my trainer who actually told me about the contest and I worked it out with the BO to work for my board so I wrote my essay when I was 13. The contest gave certain guidelines for things to have in your paper and they picked the top 5 essays and then they do a conference call with a panel of 5 judges that quiz you on horse knowledge and health. Then they called me back later that night and told me I had won! I was a crazy happy 13 year old that night. 

To pick your paint weanling up there is a big presentation at our state fair and I was a prat of that and then we loaded my weanling in the trailer and brought him home. He had an accident in the trailer on the way home but that is a whole other story for a different thread 

I have had him for almost 7 years now


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I bought Athena for $1500, and I believe she was 7 at the time. She's going to be 13 in a few weeks. She's an American Warmblood mare, 1/2 TB 1/4 Arab 1/4 Oldenburg. She was barely considered broke when I bought her. She was originally going to be a broodmare, but every time the vet came out to do the artificial insemination she never took. I bought her because I fell in love with her personality. I still haven't met another horse quite like her. I ride her for pleasure, I'm too old for 4h and I'm not a fan of showing, so we just work on becoming a better team.

I bought Mojo for $25 at an auction. He's the guy I brought him home in the backseat of a truck. He's a gray miniature, who I'm guessing is around 15-20 yrs old. He was literally skin and bones when I bought him around the end of October 2009. He's slowly gaining weight, and more of his personality is shining through every day. There's nothing special planned for him. He's just going to hang out in our pasture for the rest of his days.


----------



## jules083 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got mine for $300. She has had no problems and perfectly trained for trail riding, which is really all I do anyways.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

$750, she was impressive and doc bred AQHA registered and perfect... well after she was fixed up anyway.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Jester - $25,000 he's a reining cowhorse, but also had some jumping and basic dressage training. Out of Chicks Dynamo lady and by Jester smoke, who was sired by Mr. Gun Smoke. Balanced confo, (ROM in halter) BEAUTIFUL english gaits, bombproof, threw amazing foals, epic cow sense (He cuts cows on his own in the pasture) big and hard stops, with lots of turn around. Nice markings and a gentle personality. Even as a stallion he is gentle. My cousin who is five years old, eccentric, autistic, and over-the-top can do anything on him. He's also WICKED fast on the barrels and poles. WELL worth the price! I sometimes woner why I was so blessed ^^

Sally - $2,000 as a halter/trail horse, with a little western pleasure. Very soft and supple with a gorgeous face and blanced confo, even with her attitude issues.

Annie - $1,500 Off the track Appendix QH mare. Failed racehorse, as she didn't have the long, reaching stride to pick up speed and doesn't ahve very good endurance. Had some cow work and has bunches of cow sense. Nice confo, very few flaws. Nice personality if you're on her good side but DAY-UM if you're on her bad side you're in a world of hurt! xPP

Precious - $700 25 years old, done some gaming but with NO leg aids whatsoever and is a little too old to run hard anymore

Honey - $400 PMU rescue mare, had many foals. Unregistered. Just a trail horse, for the pleasure rider only. A little attitude, no leg, hard mouth.-cough-


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Dang you guys have been lucky with the cheap and free horses!

About 15 years ago, we paid $950 for my very first horse, an Arabian gelding. Then we paid $1400 for my second horse, another Arabian gelding. Third horse was free from a friend. He was (at the time) an 18yr old Paint gelding. He's 30 this year!

The next horse, one of my current trail horses, is John Henry. A BLM Mustang trained to perfection. I paid $2000 for him and he was worth every cent. I would gladly pay that much or more to get another horse like him. Best horse I have ever owned! He was an ex-rope horse (heeler) and was used for trails and packing too. Trail horse perfection. 

And then there is Isabelle. She's a 15yr old Foxtrotter mare that I got for $500 last fall. She has the sweetest disposition, and gaited horses often go for ten times that out here. She's slightly older than I wanted, but hey, I just couldn't pass her up! John Henry has trouble keeping up with the gaited horses anyway, and I now have a horse for both slow and fast rides. :lol:

I now see cheap horses advertised all over the place, but most of them are mares, and most of them are middle aged to teens. I'm still dreaming of my next young trail gelding, but I am short of space and money!


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

$1 to make it legal


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought my AQHA mare Julies Excitement bred to Skips Pursuit due in a month for 500 plus 20 for a coggins adn 45 foor the 65 miles delivery trip. She was well worth it, just got her 3 weeks ago. Poco Beuno and Three Bars and Impressive bred.
going to be used as a begginer western pleasure mare, been a career brood mare.


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

I got Abbi for $3500. Over payed but she's rather quiet and good natured. She'll will be worth it soon.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

*Hey!*



SydLovesJackers said:


> I'm just curious to see how much people payed for their horse.
> 
> Also if you could post why you paid that much, like what does your horse/pony do? Ex : hunter,dressage.
> 
> ...


Oh hey. =) Uh, why are you probably about to sell your horse? Also, my sister paid one thousand dollars for her horse (Jed), who was actually $950 but because they said they'd think about selling him to us, and we really wanted him, we went back and offered $1,000. For MY horse, Roxy, we payed $2,000 and she was actually originally $1,500 but because she also came with the saddle, bridle, four blankets, and a saddle blanket we said $2,000. Jed's an ex racehorse and he's also an ex steeple chaser. He's a Thoroughbred. Roxy's done pony club, she's a fairly good jumper, she did barrel racing, show, et cetera, and she's bomb proof! =) Seeya later.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

missy567 said:


> I bought my AQHA mare Julies Excitement bred to Skips Pursuit due in a month for 500 plus 20 for a coggins adn 45 foor the 65 miles delivery trip. She was well worth it, just got her 3 weeks ago. Poco Beuno and Three Bars and Impressive bred.
> going to be used as a begginer western pleasure mare, been a career brood mare.


Heya, what breed is your horse? My sister's horse Jed is a Thoroughbred and mine's a Percheron cross Australian Pony. xP I got my horse about a month and twenty eight days ago. Exactly.  Well seeya later.


----------



## Roxy (Feb 15, 2010)

Void said:


> $1 to make it legal


Wow! How come your horse was so cheap? That's awesome.
Is he/she a good horse? Were they just giving it a way to a good home? 
The person we got one of our horse's from had to sell their's (Jed, but I call him Jiddles-Kabiddles) because they couldn't afford him anymore. 
We got him for $1,000 and we got Roxy for $2,000 or something. She's 
bomb proof. Seeya, hope to hear back from you soon. 
-Esther


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Roxy said:


> Wow! How come your horse was so cheap? That's awesome.
> Is he/she a good horse? Were they just giving it a way to a good home?
> The person we got one of our horse's from had to sell their's (Jed, but I call him Jiddles-Kabiddles) because they couldn't afford him anymore.
> We got him for $1,000 and we got Roxy for $2,000 or something. She's
> ...



My horse is an excellent athlete (we competed Hunters/Equitation), but has a pretty awful attitude... I mean he's fun and cute, and sometimes sweet but he's obnoxious too and bites a lot.... and nothing can really sway him not to bite, but I've learned to work around it.

He's won a lot at Rated and Unrated shows in the last 6 years that I've owned him.

I got him for $1 from his race trainer because:

a) He had a torn suspensory ligament and they weren't sure it would heal properly (lucky me it did!)

b) His race trainer was going through a very bad divorce and was "offloading" assets lol


----------



## justsambam08 (Sep 26, 2009)

Void said:


> My horse is an excellent athlete (we competed Hunters/Equitation), but has a pretty awful attitude... I mean he's fun and cute, and sometimes sweet but he's obnoxious too and bites a lot.... and nothing can really sway him not to bite, but I've learned to work around it.


LOL sounds exactly like my boy....I guess you can't have winning looks and a winning attitude, huh?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

justsambam08 said:


> LOL sounds exactly like my boy....I guess you can't have winning looks and a winning attitude, huh?


Sure you can. 

JJ has looks, ability _and_ a personality to die for. 

If you're willing to put up with a crappy attitude, that's your choice.

I'm not sure why nobody thinks it's rude that the OP is asking how much we paid for our horses. That's kind of like asking how much you paid for your home or car, or how much money you make at your job. 

It's not the purchase price that determines a good horse, anyway. In this economy, spectacular animals are being sold for rock bottom prices or given away.

Once the economy picks back up, I see horse prices going back to normal for well bred, trained, conformationally correct, sound, sane animals.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Sure you can.
> 
> JJ has looks, ability _and_ a personality to die for.
> 
> ...



If you think its rude... then don't post. It's as simple as that.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Speed Racer said:


> t's not the purchase price that determines a good horse, anyway. In this economy, spectacular animals are being sold for rock bottom prices or given away.
> 
> Once the economy picks back up, I see horse prices going back to normal for well bred, trained, conformationally correct, sound, sane animals.


Very true!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Void said:


> If you think its rude... then don't post. It's as simple as that.


I have as much right to post as anyone, Void. If you don't like what I post, you don't need to answer me. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I paid $4,500. Maybe I could have found a better price but I despise horse shopping so much that I went to a dealer. Everyone said I was nuts to do that. But I spared myself lots of long drives and trying not to insult owners when their horse was not as described by a long shot. The dealer did all the leg work and found the type of horse, personality etc. that I wanted. Now I am putting $1,800. of training into him. He is coming along wonderfully.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

MIEventer said:


> I paid $40,000,000.00 for my horse. I had to sell a kidney and liver to afford that on the black market, but it was all worth it. I might sell an ovary? Maybe?


40 million for a horse, wow...

anyway I payed £2000 for my horse ($3134) he will be an eventer, he can jump about 5 ft, hes 11 and was 11 when I bought him.


----------



## Horse Dreamer (Oct 24, 2009)

JumpingTheMoon said:


> Buzz - KWPN bay gelding, 16hh 15yo, eventer. Free.
> 
> Chrome - APHA cremello gelding, 14.3hh 7yo, western pleasure broke and shown. Free.
> 
> ...


 
I don't know how you manage it, but wanna come hangout with me?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, Lets see:

LA Storm I paid $2000 for. He was 2 yrs old, registered, unbroke.
He was sent to different trainers by my mom. And the trainers almost ruined him. I finally convinced her to let me break and train him. Now he is a $30,000 cattle horse at the age of 9. 

L A Malibu I got for free. She sold for $4000 as a 6 mos old, but was repoed due to neglect and given to me as a yearling. Other than needing weight and trimming she was healthy. Is now a dead broke 3 yr old. 

ImHeirrisistibleToo. I broke his mother and put a barrel pattern on her. And the payment for that was getting to breed her. So I did my research, picked a stud. And got a baby with a darn near perfect conformation. Cant wait to break him out. He will be 2 in May.

Sprocket... I got for free. Hes just a mini that keeps everyone company.


----------



## NikkiFunston (Feb 15, 2010)

Two of mine were free. They came as a pair, they won't seperate to ride. My third, I paid $400 for him yesterday.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

My girl was free. I was getting paid to clean 4 stalls for a woman and watch her horses when she went away. She called me one night and offered me Morgan. I said I couldn't afford a horse, and she said that as long as I clean stalls(only 2 stalls now), and watch/feed the horses when she's away, that I could have Morgan, and she could board there for free, as well as free grain and hay.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

I just need to comment. Can someone please explain to me why almost every thread I've read has at least one person going out of their way to be rude or just start a fight? I'm noticing that more and more on this forum, and it's obnoxious. Yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion. That DOESN'T mean that you need to go out of your way to post something just to argue. I'm 29 years old with children that bicker back and forth all darn day. I come here to get away and actually learn something, so that I can provide for my horse better.


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234 (May 31, 2009)

Well Sonny's original price was 2200 but i got him for 1500. He was a very bad barrel horse because he liked going slow. Thats why i love him. He owner trained him to rear on command, i hate that trick! So much. But now he is a hunter jumper. And does amazing in the show ring. Only tries to please. Hes worth 2200 now.


----------



## Lunachick (Feb 10, 2010)

centrestableswendy said:


> I just need to comment. Can someone please explain to me why almost every thread I've read has at least one person going out of their way to be rude or just start a fight? I'm noticing that more and more on this forum, and it's obnoxious. Yes, everyone is entitled to their opinion. That DOESN'T mean that you need to go out of your way to post something just to argue. I'm 29 years old with children that bicker back and forth all darn day. I come here to get away and actually learn something, so that I can provide for my horse better.


+1

I agree.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

My first horse, arabxpaint was $600 by the time i sold the saddle he came with. Best first horse ever, he really taught me a lot and we did TONS together (trails all over ohio, foxhunting, hunter paces, local shows, swimming, etc)

My current horse was bought a year before for $7500 for a high school girl. she graduated and went to college so they were getting rid of him. I picked up Samson, SWBxTB for $3000. We're still getting to know each other but he's pretty awesome. Such a sweety on the ground. I have hopes of some eventing with him this summer.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

really, after reading a bunch of these posts it sounds like most of us got great horses for great prices! Just goes to show that you don't have to shell out Vanderbilt prices for a good horse.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm not sure why nobody thinks it's rude that the OP is asking how much we paid for our horses. That's kind of like asking how much you paid for your home or car, or how much money you make at your job.


You didn't have to answer or read the thread. I think it's interesting to see what others pay for their horses and the little stories behind them. Nothing wrong with the topic at all.


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

$0. lol. I've done a bit of everything with him, before that he was just a paddock ornament


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

My sister originally bought Major for $400 dollars. His previous owner was a man, and Major is EXTREMELY fearful of men, so she got him at a steal. She turned around and sold him to me for $1 (yes, one dollar). Today I would not take $20,000 for him.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I bopught my horse for $2,000. She was 15 years old, a grade QH/Paint, 15.1hh. As for her training, she was messed up when she came to the barn, my BO worked with her a lot and only had to sell her because of the economy. She did dressage lessons and was just barely at Training Level. Very sweet, with no vices, and gets along with other horses. Was originally going to be sold for $5,000-6,000, but my BO wanted her to get a good know and she also knew how much I wanted her, so she gave me an amazing deal. I've never regretted it.


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

Candy was advertised for $5000 as a 3yr old, however as I had been leasing her for 3-4 months the owner agreed to sell her to me for $3000, which was a lot of money for me at the time (I was 17) - I had $1000 saved which I deposited and then managed to pay the rest off over 6 months by working 2 jobs! 

I've had her for about a year and a half and I couldn't imagine life without her. I have total responsibility for her and my parents have not paid a cent towards Candy or any equestrian endevours of mine for atleast 3 years now!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Mine have ranged from free to $10,000.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Solon, I like your motto.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

LOL! Thanks! I've got the bumper sticker on the back of my car and some of the other boarders give me a hard time, but it's all good fun!


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

i got my horse for free, as an early christmas gift. my father in law breeds ASBs. he was priced at $8000 with a broken coffin at the time and they were unsure if he would recover to show again. Had he not had the broken coffin he would have been $32000. he has not taken a lame step since i recieved him, and everyone thinks he is 100%. but im not taking him back into the saddleseat show ring, hell just be a real good trail horse. had i had to buy my own horse it would have been in the $1000-1500 range. i could do so much with $32000, i definatley would not spend it on a horse


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

I got Hunter for free. He wasn't being taken care of properly for his age (2) and she was giving him away. I wasn't planning on getting my own horse as I was happily leasing Duke. But he was so darn cute I couldn't resist. But he wasn't really free as he needed to be gelded AND a hernia operation (cost $1800 for both). THEN we needed to buy a horse trailer. So my FREE horse cost about $3500 but he is a happy growing boy now (everyone think GROW GROW lol)

​


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I've overpayed on some horses and underpaid on the last few because of the bad market.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Hunter65 said:


> So my FREE horse cost about $3500...


Yeah, I've always said that if you buy all the accessories, they should just throw in the horse for free 

Let's see now: several hundred bucks for saddle & tack, plus riding boots & clothes. Horse shoes and vet bills. A few thousand for a horse trailer, then more for a big pickup to pull the trailer. Oh, and we need a few acres of horse property so we can keep the horse at home, and we really need a new barn...


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

jamesqf said:


> Yeah, I've always said that if you buy all the accessories, they should just throw in the horse for free
> 
> Let's see now: several hundred bucks for saddle & tack, plus riding boots & clothes. Horse shoes and vet bills. A few thousand for a horse trailer, then more for a big pickup to pull the trailer. Oh, and we need a few acres of horse property so we can keep the horse at home, and we really need a new barn...



ACK I forgot about the tack, lol. Thank goodness we had the truck although it did require a few upgrades. We also have 10 acres - unfortunately its a 3 hour drive from where I live, too far to go feed lol. Thats why we needed the trailer so we can take him up there.
Oh yeah I also forgot he goes back to training on the 28th so add that to the mix too. **** after all this HE BETTER GROW!!


----------



## missy567 (Jan 27, 2010)

Roxy said:


> Heya, what breed is your horse? My sister's horse Jed is a Thoroughbred and mine's a Percheron cross Australian Pony. xP I got my horse about a month and twenty eight days ago. Exactly.  Well seeya later.


she is an american quarter horse i got her febuary 3rd but had her paid for the 3rd week of january.


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

my two year old was origionally priced over $3000, but I got him at a steal for $1500. Hes a QH x App in the ApHCC. great confo and mindset, hes been great to train so far and his bloodlines are fairly impressive. I'm hoping that he will do good in reining in the future


----------



## SallyRC123 (Aug 22, 2008)

A girl I used to work with had a horse brought for her by her parents for $15,000. She had the horse for 1 month before it died of colic. Such a shame. I couldn't imagine spending that much!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

SallyRC123 said:


> A girl I used to work with had a horse brought for her by her parents for $15,000. She had the horse for 1 month before it died of colic. Such a shame. I couldn't imagine spending that much!


Sorry if this is a shallow comment to make, but some people have life insurance on their horses. That way, if their horse dies from an injury/medical issue, they get the purchase price back. I had it on my first horse and I got 35k back after he died.


----------



## specialdelivery (Jan 12, 2010)

i agree paying as much as a car for a horse definatley needs insurance. you insure the car so why not the horse. anything can happen at any time. either way that would suck.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby was $1,000. She was a greenie, I think she is worth around that.
Chester was $250. He doesn't do anything special, he is papered though.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I paid $6,000 for Dallas. He was just turned 4. He has amazing champion blood lines, he already jumped up to 3 feet, he's super calm and brave, and very talented. He was worth every penny! 

I paid $300 for Shaymus. He basically was just bought as a fun pony and a friend for Dallas. He's older but he's a great confidence builder. And he's a cross breed. I still think his old owner could of got more for him.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I paid more than $10,000 and less than $100,000 for Rowan, and that's all I'm saying. If he ever goes up for sale, this is where it'll be posted: Dressage Daily 
All our other horses have been between $1 and $20,000.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky was $2,800 from a good friend..all he ever did before I bought him was be a beautiful chocolate palomino Rocky Mountain Horse, and that was enough to justify it.

Buddy was $350. Old, scared, lame, and underweight.

Kainne was $3000 I believe? He's an awesome guy. He was a jumper, supposedly he had been there and done that in his day but was out to pasture for a couple of years or something like that. A bit unclear but he wound up pretty severely underweight which had a bit of an effect on his price.


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Tangles was advertised as $6000 but we only paid 1500, which i have to say is fair considering the people who sold him lied and he broke down after 10 courses at 4ft+.... but its ok coz he's worth more than that as dressage horse now 

Rusty was 250 for the service fee since we bred him

pepe was 2000- as a rodeo horse but proved a very very successful 3ft-4ft jumper and sporting horse

and Pi was free, neglected and abused racehorse..... now a super allrounder


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> I paid more than $10,000 and less than $100,000 for Rowan, and that's all I'm saying. If he ever goes up for sale, this is where it'll be posted: Dressage Daily


And worth every penny!! God I love your horse.


----------



## Hali (Jun 17, 2009)

I paid $8000 for Dilly. Her bloodlines largely determined her price. She was originally trained for dressage/eventing.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i paid about $6000 for gypsy & $8000 for scout

scout in his younger days was worth way more than that though. when i was eventing him multiple people tried to buy him from me for $20K which is pretty good considering he is unregistered/unknown age/unknown breeding & 14.3hh. i would never sell my boy though =]


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Aero was $750 - we actually got a deal on her because there were two people involved in the sale and they hadn't talked yet about the price they would put on her (she had just come in to them the night before we went up to see a different horse at their place). Well, we were with person A looking at the horses while person B was on another part of the property. DD had fallen in love at first sight and the woman wanted to take her out for us to have a closer look at but I had a suspicion she'd be more than we were wanting to spend so I asked what her cost would be before we went any further and she quoted us the $750. That was in our budget so I let them bring her out, we looked her over, DD tried her out, I tried her, etc - and we decided she was "the one". Well, then Person B came to where we were and A & B got into a discussion - turns out B had intended to ask at least $1500 (possibly more once they had a chance to evaluate her and see what all she could do, etc). I immediately offered to let her go and look at horses that were in our price range, but she said it was clear DD and Aero were getting on wonderfully and it wasn't our fault there was a misunderstanding so if we wanted her at that price we could have her.
Okay - long rambling story there.
Holly was $400. She came to us with very little halter training and that was it - had been out in a field, untouched, for 2 1/2 of her 3 years of life.


----------



## AlabamaHorseMom (Jan 20, 2010)

Georgey NSH was bought for $1500 + a treeless Saddle. (I sure miss that saddle too) he was taken my the barn owner of the barn i boarded at for payment of back board.

Titan - OTTB - $400 Rescued from What I consider Horsey Hell.

I serioulsy cant even imagine spending $40,000 on a horse. Wow. Thats a new car!
Can you FINANCE that? I'd have to take a lien out on my house to afford that.


----------



## LittleBelgian (Feb 19, 2010)

O.T.- $1000 She was just green broke, but her color was outstanding she was "blue roan paint" but ended up being a gray and now is totally white, haha. Her price was higher than the breeders other horses, she was definitely worth it though.

Bethany- Free took her off a friends hands

Flossie- Free rescued from certain death, most likely.


----------



## SeeinSpotz (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought Daizy for $300! She is pretty much a trail horse but has loads of potential!!


----------



## Morgans4eva (Feb 17, 2010)

I paid $900 for Nick...and he is the BEST horse everrrrrr!!!! He not reg. or anything special..but he is really my perfect match, and I couldn't ask for anything else. I'm very blessed to have him! I love him soooo much, he's my baby boii! hehe We actually took a big chance with him...owner didn't know if he was traffic safe, and she never cantered him. When I bought him home I took him out in the road...and he was/is 100% traffic safe, and he canter is amazing! He has never bucked, or reared. He is truly an awesome horse!
btw. he's does barrel racing, gymkhana, trail riding...and I'm planning on jumpin him soon...i actually don't know if he has ever.


----------



## littlecowgirl (Feb 20, 2010)

hi eventerdrew,how are youre riding skills


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Remington- he couldn't really do anything when I bought him besides w/t/c and tiny jumps. But the sweet personality got me and super smooth gaits . I paid $2200


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I bought Leia as a greenie four year old for $4,000; she did dressage and low level jumping. then worked with her for three years, taught her horsemanship stuff, bridleless, western, took her to high level shows, foxhunts, etc. ended up having to sell her.... For $15,000!  Then, the owners couldnt keep her and I got her back for $6,200! LOL!


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I paid $750.00 for my Arabian cross when she was 3 months old that was in 2002. I was given an Paint gelding that had been abused and needed surgery on his back legs. Now both are priceless to me  My mare is due with her first foal any day. The ones getting rich from my investments are my trainer, my vet, my farrier, my feed store, my hay man. I am doing my part to help our economy lol.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

I bought my registered Percheron mare for $2000 at a local rescue.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Dante was priced at $18,000, and I got him for free. Good deal? I think so.  I'll post the story at some point. Some days I still can't believe it happened!

He was a racehorse for several years - he had 37 starts, 7 wins, 4 places, and 3 shows. He's a grandson of Seattle Slew and Mr. Prospector. He came off the track and did a couple of Novice events a few months later, while training with an Olympian. Someone in Minnesota bought him for a pretty penny, competed him once, but then decided she wanted to do more trail riding than eventing, which he wasn't thrilled about - he likes his job! So he was for sale again, life happened, and I got him. He's my darrrrling <3


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

dantexeventer said:


> Dante was priced at $18,000, and I got him for free. Good deal? I think so.  I'll post the story at some point. Some days I still can't believe it happened!
> 
> He was a racehorse for several years - he had 37 starts, 7 wins, 4 places, and 3 shows. He's a grandson of Seattle Slew and Mr. Prospector. He came off the track and did a couple of Novice events a few months later, while training with an Olympian. Someone in Minnesota bought him for a pretty penny, competed him once, but then decided she wanted to do more trail riding than eventing, which he wasn't thrilled about - he likes his job! So he was for sale again, life happened, and I got him. He's my darrrrling <3


Wow I would love to hear the full story on that one!! 

I got my boy Stacca for free, he is everything I could ask for in a first horse.


----------



## dantexeventer (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha, here you go:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/story-my-free-18-000-horse-48361/#post558185


----------



## Slone (Feb 20, 2010)

The mare we broke for HUS and jumping didn't cost me a dime. She is currently jumping 4'6" with a rider and up to 5'6" free jumping, and is a loping machine in the hunter under saddle classes. Very pretty 14.3hh sorrel AQHA mare with Zippo on top and cow horse on bottom, six years old. Registered name, Countin Mi Zippers, and barn name is Candy. Nicknames range from Candycan, CanCan, Candycane, Little Mare, Candy-Po. This mare is worth much more than I've put out for her. She is sound and an easy keeper. Only problem I've ever had with her is her pancake feet. Never been too big of an issue, though, because my boss trims her feet every now and then so I don't have to have a farrier out here all the time.

My other mare cost me $.25. The original price was a dollar, but I managed to get her with the quarter in my pocket. She was my boss's horse, and he's busy with training at the barn, (and his mare's about to have another foal). She is 15hh dark bay mustang/QH cross, six years old. I'm still deciding on a name for her. She's going to be my barrel horse. She shows a lot of promise. She's not one of those world-class reiners, but she can spin and slide pretty good and has a mean rollback. Awesome mare. I have a feeling that she and I will do good on the AOHA circuit this year.

Now, the horse I was taking care of during January was sold as a colt for more than $12,000. My friend got him for $7,500. His name is Coosa Lads Splash, own son of Coosa Lad who is a son of Coosa. He was a stud horse for 14 years. In one month, I put out $500 for him, all of it from my savings and Christmas cash. He was not an easy keeper and wouldn't be in shape for the show season, so I had to give him up.

I do not have a barn or fence on my property, so my horses stay at the Happy Apple Stables. I work to keep them there. Also, not having a paying job, I can't afford an expensive horse, so I keep my eye out for a prospect at a good price.


----------



## megannnn (Jul 26, 2009)

I bought my horse for 2,500 un broke.
i honestly dont know why!?
i dont know much about paint bloodlines but i dont think his are very good.

all i know is he is the best **** 3 year old i have ever come across.
and he is priceless to me


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

I paid $300 for Onyx, he had a lot of trust issues when i first got him a year ago but is now being used as a kids 4H horse, even with all his issues I think I got an amazing deal, he wasn't registered when I got him but he is now a registered RPSI Sport Pony. I paid $700 for Willow who had some hoof problems when I first got her, nothing a few good trims couldn't fix, she is fully broke, great horse, she's one of those horses that can sit for weeks and you can just go jump on her and ride.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I paid $1000 for Deja, but after trailering, coggins, vetting, and a "free" baby she was preggers with it is coming out to more like $2000 something. And I find out that she is barely green broke(but coming along nicely now) and horrible with her feet! I could have gotten her for less than $500 probably, but there you have a great example of horse love causing blindness in otherwise smart people. :lol: And the crazy part is, I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat. ...What's wrong with me?


----------



## SydLovesJackers (Jan 18, 2010)

A lot of people replied on this thread , xD


----------



## boomer5405 (Feb 22, 2010)

i paid 2500 for my very first horse. he was a 14.3hh egyptian arabian. he was trained basically in western pleasure. nothing special. although he ended up being the best horse (to date) i ever had. i could ride him with literally nothing and jump at the same time. i used him to train beginners and help disabled students. he was a sweetheart... 
tragically he broke his leg and had to be put down...
but with that, my vert who did put him down gave my my mare in which i have now who was pregnant at the time.
She was $0 and had her baby 2 weeks later. so i got two horses for $0. 
i got her for free most likely cuz the lady was scared of her. (you can read about her and my 4yr old in my barn)


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well if you really want to here a good deal and have the time to work with an off the track racehorse someone paid $200,000 for him. He didn't enjoy his job as a racehorse so he was up for adoption for $700.00. I think he was snatched up cause he is not on the website any more. Completely sound and 4 years old. Wow!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

my first horse Cameo was free, my second horse Reba was 800 and after she was killed I got Lady for free...


----------



## ElizabethM (Feb 22, 2010)

I got Lenore form a local rescue who bought her out of the kill pen at the auction. I don't know how much they paid for her, but I bought her from them for $600. They had her JC papers and a current coggins on her. I don't believe she had any training or even much handling when I got her. She is now my little handful of a greenie and coming along nicely.


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

My one eyed appy rescue was $700. She probably wasn't worth it but we leased to own anyways, so she was pretty much free lol.


----------

